# Porsche Cayenne or Range Rover?



## bmw_lvr (Jul 29, 2005)

The wife wants a new SUV and we're looking at the Porsche Cayenne or Range Rover. I don't know much about either brand. What's the difference between Cayenne S and Turbo? Which is "better" - relatively speaking? Is Range Rover owned by Ford now like Jaguar? The wife's desires are: bling, safety, power & performance and all-around good looks. Is the NAV better on one over the other? Cost and reliability are not factors since we'll probably lease. (The wife will probably want something newer in a few years anyways.) Any other SUV brands we should consider? Mercedes Benz? Any particular model? Thank you.


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

Infiniti FX45...you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## B-Mer (Feb 24, 2005)

If you want something that no one has then I think you should look in to the new Range Rover Sport. My neighbor just got one. It looks great, a lot better than the normal Range. I personally don't like the Porsche. The X5 4.4 or 4.8 would be my #1 recommendation. The Nav system in both the Range and Bimmer are almost exactly the same. They both share many interior parts as well, take a look.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

bmw_lvr said:


> The wife's desires are: bling, safety, power & performance and all-around good looks.


Bling: Range Rover Sport
Safety: all comparable
Power/Performance: Cayenne Turbo, although Range Rover supercharged models are probably fine for most.
All-arond good looks: Depends on Taste, but I don't like Cayenne. If money wasn't an object and I HAD to buy an SUV for wife, I'd probably get either the orignal Range Rover or Range Rover Sport, either one with the new supercharged V-8. BMW X5 is great but beginning to look a little dated.


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

Go for a Range Rover or if the size fits a Range Rover Sport.

I've owned 5 Land Rover vehicles (2 of them Range Rovers) and they have been some of the best cars I've owned.

One of my associates traded his Range Rover in on a Cayenne Turbo last year. Kept it six months and it was so uncomfortable he sold it and went back to a Range Rover.


----------



## bmw_lvr (Jul 29, 2005)

TXE39 said:


> Go for a Range Rover or if the size fits a Range Rover Sport.
> 
> I've owned 5 Land Rover vehicles (2 of them Range Rovers) and they have been some of the best cars I've owned.
> 
> One of my associates traded his Range Rover in on a Cayenne Turbo last year. Kept it six months and it was so uncomfortable he sold it and went back to a Range Rover.


Stopped by the dealer after work tonight and I'm really digging the RR Sport in Rimini Red. :thumbup: Never heard good things about RR until now. I hear their reliability is getting better. I've never used the navigation system before, but it looked interesting. The DVD players will come in handy for the kids. Now if I can just convince wifey that she doesn't need the SuperCharged.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

jrp said:


> Infiniti FX45...you'll be pleasantly surprised.


I completly agree!

The PorkChop is ugly and the RR is is not exactly known for reliability. Besides...I really like the nissan engines they have been making lately.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

TXE39 said:


> ... in on a Cayenne Turbo last year. Kept it six months and it was so uncomfortable he sold it and went back to a Range Rover.


I love it when people have no idea what they are buying! Anyone who has EVER driven a Porche knows to not expect a very comfortable ride....especially if you get any of the turbo models in any of their cars... the term "kidney pounder" comes to mind when I hear Porsche ____Turbo.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Doesn't the RR Sport cost some serious bucks? You can get a very nice 1 year old Cayenne S for less than $55K.


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

MrAirbags said:


> Doesn't the RR Sport cost some serious bucks? You can get a very nice 1 year old Cayenne S for less than $55K.


A new RR Sport HSE (290 HP NA V8) is about the same price. Supercharged model is right at $70K.

Reliability is not really an issue anymore....really hasn't since they got rid of the Lucas Prince of Darkness electrical system in '99.


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

Test_Engineer said:


> I love it when people have no idea what they are buying! Anyone who has EVER driven a Porche knows to not expect a very comfortable ride....especially if you get any of the turbo models in any of their cars... the term "kidney pounder" comes to mind when I hear Porsche ____Turbo.


But have you ever driven a Range Rover? Not exactly the "Cadillac" of 4x4s in the comfortable ride department...

In a 911 Turbo - okay
Cayenne could be a little better. I never rode in it...but he bitched about it from day 1.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TXE39 said:


> A new RR Sport HSE (290 HP NA V8) is about the same price.


 :doh: Didn't know that! I thought all new Range Rovers started at $70K and quickly rising thereafter.

Thanks for the clarificiation, off to the Land Rover website right now.........


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Best friend called this morning, we started talking about cars, and now he is extremely interested in buying my wife's Expedition..............  :eeps:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TXE39 said:


> A new RR Sport HSE (290 HP NA V8) is about the same price. Supercharged model is right at $70K.


I have been researching the RR Sports and some message forums were quoting $30K-$50K "PRICE ADJUSTMENTS" to get the super-charged version in Vesuvius Orange.

WTF?! :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

MrAirbags said:


> Best friend called this morning, we started talking about cars, and now he is extremely interested in buying my wife's Expedition..............  :eeps:


 Sounds like it's time to say bye bye expedition ... Hello Cayenne :thumbup:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

MrAirbags said:


> I have been researching the RR Sports and some message forums were quoting $30K-$50K "PRICE ADJUSTMENTS" to get the super-charged version in Vesuvius Orange.
> 
> WTF?! :loco: :loco: :loco:


Vesuvius Orange? Does that make it blow up with particular ferocity?


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

AF said:


> Sounds like it's time to say bye bye expedition ... Hello Cayenne :thumbup:


Well, I basically have the Expedition SOLD. He said he would write me a check tomorrow, but I told him I needed to find a replacement first.

Cayenne S in still in the running, but has slipped to 3rd position. I would put the Range Rover Sport and Imola Red X5 4.4 as neck and neck right now. We are leaving in a couple of mins to go check out the RR Sport in person.

What will rule the final decision on the 3 choices is the financial impact, and I think the X5 is going to be the best way to go. We'll see.

:eeps:

EDIT: I BLAME THIS THREAD FOR SPEEDING THIS PROCESS. :rofl:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

MrAirbags said:


> Well, I basically have the Expedition SOLD. He said he would write me a check tomorrow, but I told him I needed to find a replacement first.
> 
> Cayenne S in still in the running, but has slipped to 3rd position. I would put the Range Rover Sport and Imola Red X5 4.4 as neck and neck right now. We are leaving in a couple of mins to go check out the RR Sport in person.
> 
> ...


Get the RR! I want something pimp to roll around Vegas in!


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Ok so they had ONE Range Rover Sport at the lot here in town. Didn't like the color (dark blue) but it was SWEET. We then drove to the BMW dealership and behind closed doors on the showroom floor was an Imola Red X5. 

The next couple of weeks should be interesting. :eeps:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

TXE39 said:


> But have you ever driven a Range Rover? Not exactly the "Cadillac" of 4x4s in the comfortable ride department...


Thats because it has true off road ability....not just the looks for the soccer moms who wont drive a minivan.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

MrAirbags said:


> Ok so they had ONE Range Rover Sport at the lot here in town. Didn't like the color (dark blue) but it was SWEET. We then drove to the BMW dealership and behind closed doors on the showroom floor was an Imola Red X5.
> 
> The next couple of weeks should be interesting. :eeps:


Get the RR, order a color if you have to. Everyone has X3's and X5's these days. I need something pimp, bro!

BTW, if you see my Talon driving around Vegas would you please send her back to her daddy. I miss her. Driving this Trooper just isn't cutting it.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Jever said:


> Get the RR, order a color if you have to. Everyone has X3's and X5's these days. I need something pimp, bro!
> 
> BTW, if you see my Talon driving around Vegas would you please send her back to her daddy. I miss her. Driving this Trooper just isn't cutting it.


I'm still working on the RR, but I think my best bet is going to be with the X5 though. Trust me, the X5 in Imola Red with the panorama moonroof is VERY :str8pimpi


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

big baller, shot caller...

big pimpin', spending cheese...

:bigpimp: 

i'm guessing my man ryan must've picked up yet another one of those killa' bonuses.

:thumbup:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

I drove the RR, nice but it's like a Castle on wheels... not for me...:nono:

Test drove the RR Sport, nice but a little on the small side... (0-60 in 7.0... wtf)

My wife has the X5 although a 3.0 I love it, spacious still reasonable fast and it's just a great allround SAV...:thumbup: (my pick)

My customer in Miami has a Cayenne Turbo which is chiptuned, 550 hp piece of rocket... very fast but very hard ride and the engine whines in a anoying way...:thumbdwn: not for me


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

jrp said:


> Infiniti FX45...you'll be pleasantly surprised.


Agreed. They also offer an orange color (inside and out) and dealers are not gouging for it.


----------



## Miguel Shaia (May 25, 2005)

If you get the range rover make it the sport one, previously posted. Looks very, very good (i've seen a few here already) but they go for around €108,000 so if you want to spend that much, thats a new issue... The Cayenne turbo is quicker, but the G55 is even quicker than both. The G55 is going for €90k ... 
It is sheerly dependent on what you want. 

I would probably go for the G55 (which my wife drives) because it is priced around the same range as the CayenneT and is slightly more comfortable. Also gives a classic sofistique with its appearence, unlike the Cayenne which just looks abit out of style. The Range Rover is more expensive probably because it offers more luxury package, which i must say is extremely impressive.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

MrAirbags said:


> Ok so they had ONE Range Rover Sport at the lot here in town. Didn't like the color (dark blue) but it was SWEET. We then drove to the BMW dealership and behind closed doors on the showroom floor was an Imola Red X5.
> 
> The next couple of weeks should be interesting. :eeps:


 Damn Ryan ... I have to say either truck is awesome !!!

Don't you love it that you get to buy one of those 2 awesome machines !!!

Sometimes you gotta look at life and see just how good it is ... keep me posted :thumbup:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

AF said:


> Damn Ryan ... I have to say either truck is awesome !!!
> 
> Don't you love it that you get to buy one of those 2 awesome machines !!!
> 
> Sometimes you gotta look at life and see just how good it is ... keep me posted :thumbup:


Thanks man! :thumbup:

We bought an Imola Red X5 4.4i last night, loaded (19" wheels, sport, prem, nav, etc etc.) . No pics as of yet, other than the window sticker:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106716&highlight=imola


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats Ryan. You and the missus drive it in good health.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

MrAirbags said:


> Thanks man! :thumbup:
> 
> We bought an Imola Red X5 4.4i last night, loaded (19" wheels, sport, prem, nav, etc etc.) . No pics as of yet, other than the window sticker:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106716&highlight=imola


 You made the BEST choice... Enjoy that car...:thumbup:


----------



## bmw_lvr (Jul 29, 2005)

MrAirbags said:


> Thanks man! :thumbup:
> 
> We bought an Imola Red X5 4.4i last night, loaded (19" wheels, sport, prem, nav, etc etc.) . No pics as of yet, other than the window sticker:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106716&highlight=imola


Congratulations Mr. Airbags! Imola Red is so bitchin!!! :thumbup:

Our purchase is on hold for a few months but this was some good info. Thanks.


----------

